# West Coast Poodles



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I don't see anything on their webpage re: genetic testing. I don't like that they charge more for tiny toys and use the word "teacup" as well. They also charge more for "exotic colors". Those are some of the red flags I see. I am not a breeder, I'm sure others can help more.

ETA: I also didn't see where they compete with their dogs in any form, yet they claim show quality.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

If you are looking for a Poodle in that area go to the 'San Diego Poodle Club Inc' website for breeder and rescue referals!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

MollyMuiMa said:


> If you are looking for a Poodle in that area go to the 'San Diego Poodle Club Inc' website for breeder and rescue referals!!


 :thumb: I second this recommendation! San Diego Poodle Club, Inc


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah I would run in the opposite direction from this breeder with all the above mentioned red flags

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

My mom and little sister are actually looking at this breeder for a red mpoo. Thanks for starting this thread, I'll relay any information to them.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi! I just read that you had a question about West Coast Poodles. I noticed some other responses from some of my favorite members and they DEFINITELY make good and valid points when looking for a poodle breeder. I went to the West Coast Poodle website again and read the information about the "teacup" or "tiny" toys and I think that probably is referring to her mom's breeding program as she specializes in toy poodles. I actually live in that area and went to visit Marsi and her dogs and I am happy to give you my observations of Marsi and her poodles. I remember Marsi telling me she concentrated on the miniatures and not the toys as she likes the heartier poodles and while she occasionally has smaller poodles it is more of a rarity. None of her poodles were anything near the size of a toy poodle. I was actually very impressed with her dogs, and Marsi is a really nice person. When I went to visit her she spent a great deal of time letting me play with all her dogs and while they all had different personalities each of them had very sweet dispositions, gave plenty of kisses and were beautiful. Marsi is definitely a smaller breeder. She only had six dogs when I went to see her and that included her male dog as well. She told me that she only keeps 6 dogs because she has no desire to be a big breeder and the dogs are her family members and it is important for her to give them individual attention. I visited a handful of breeders after contacting many and even flew to Northern California to visit a breeder before finally settling on where I would get my poodle. I ended up falling in love with a super special momma dog from Clarion who was going to have puppies but had it not been for my visit to Clarion poodles, I would have probably gone with West Coast Poodles. I still remember several of the dogs, Zelda was this amazingly beautiful 9 month old (she is probably a couple years old now), MJ who was just this beautiful and friendly mom, Maddie who was one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen and if I could have taken her home I probably would have! Mostly, I just happened to sign on and see this post and I can assure you that West Coast Poodles is not a puppy mill. Marsi spoke with a lot of intelligence about the poodle breed and definitely puts a lot of time into her dogs. She was very aware of Addison's Disease, Bloat, Luxating Patellas and a few of the other topics that I had questions about. I am pretty sure she does most of the recommended genetic testing but as it's been over two years since I visited her, I can't remember all the exact details and those are questions that you will want to make sure and ask. Her house was very clean and her dogs were in the house and not outside in Kennels. I mostly wanted to meet her adult dogs but she had three puppies at the time that she let me see and they were gorgeous dogs. I honestly felt very bad because I truly wanted to get a puppy from her and I think I would have been very happy with one of her dogs. I think you should definitely go out and visit with Marsi and get an impression for yourself. Marsi's mom has been breeding poodles since Marsi was young and she does have a lot of information. Marsi had a couple of poodles that could easily compete in the show ring and have amazing movement but showing just isn't her thing. I have pictures of my visit to Marsi of her holding her dogs and you can tell she loves them. I also remember she was very kind even though I wasn't wanting to get a puppy for several months. Marsi introduced me to all her females and told me which ones she thought would most likely produce a puppy with the qualities that I described--she could have tried to sell me a puppy that she already had but I had just lost my standard poodle 3 months earlier and she respected that it just wasn't the right time, which I really think speaks highly of her ethics and wanting to place her dogs in the right home at the right time. She also told me that because I was not in a hurry and if I was willing to wait 6 months to a year she would personally keep an eye out for a female puppy with the outgoing personality I was looking for.  Ultimately, getting a dog is a very BIG DECISION. I am wondering if you are looking for a particular color of poodle? I think genetic testing is VERY important. Also, finding a breeder is a difficult task. I think there are a lot of good referral sources but VISITING THE BREEDER can tell you a tremendous amount. I also can speak very highly for Clarion Poodles as that is the breeder that I went with. The main reason is that the dogs were simply amazingly beautiful, smart, and had wonderful temperaments. They do all the genetic testing and Ann interviewed me just as thoroughly as I interviewed her! She required FIVE references and she does not ship her dogs which I thought showed how much she cared for her poodles. She let me roll around in the grass and play with her dogs for several hours--I did fly up to visit her but she was more than happy to let me play with them as long as I wanted. If you have any other questions, I would be happy to talk to you and I do have pictures of my visit to West Coast Poodles if you aren't where you can actually go visit them.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Travis, does she compete in any form with her dogs? Honestly, I would still want to see proof of genetic testing and I would find out more about the "teacups" and "exotic colors". It is a good sign that she is so caring with her dogs and where they go. And the fact that she is super nice and easy to work with helps. I would just want to make sure everything else was in order.


----------



## Travis (Sep 10, 2012)

I completely agree with everything you said. I just can't remember about the genetic testing for sure but I think I remember something about the sire having been certified for certain tests--but again that is something that should be asked! I am pretty sure she doesn't show her dogs but some of her dogs may go on to be show dogs. I think having a conversation with her about all that is very important if someone is considering a puppy, as from my experience she was very honest and straight forward regarding all my questions and I'm sure she will be just as open about genetic testing and what she does or does not do. She also was very honest about the color of reds and that some will hold their color and some will lighten as they age. I can't answer the genetic testing questions but what I can say is that her poodles were well mannered, clean and well groomed and definitely members of her family. To any buyer PLEASE ASK ALL THE NECESSARY QUESTIONS when making your decision!


----------



## ekorda (May 7, 2014)

I just want to give my 2 cents on this...we visited WCP a few years back when looking for a new family member. My husband was set on a Red poodle and she was one of the first that came up on "google". I will say, she was very kind and helpful. Her dogs were really cute...BUT looking back I think she had WAY too many litters at once. It seemed like she had numerous litters available for purchase. At the time I didnt know better to think much of it - but after a few years of researching breeders I dont think I would get one from her. I think this might be one of the breeders who are more about the money than the dogs. JMHO


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

So after speaking with my mom it sounds like she's decided to go with WCP as her and my little sister's breeder of choice for a red mpoo, in the interest of spreading information I'll keep this thread updated as things progress. 

Regarding the aforementioned potential issue of too many litters at once, it sounds like she's got two in the pipeline right now with one fully spoken for then the second that's coming later which is the one they have a deposit in on. Is this too many? Probably a subjective question but I just thought I'd mention the current scenario.

I'd also like to state that this is not my puppy and I won't be involved with it, just a third party observer. I will start a thread on my interactions with my spoo breeder once things get moving with the dam's pregnancy though, good information is key to a good online community


----------



## CMC (Jan 12, 2018)

Your poodle is beautiful. What breeder did you get your poodle from?


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Travis said:


> Hi! I just read that you had a question about West Coast Poodles. I noticed some other responses from some of my favorite members and they DEFINITELY make good and valid points when looking for a poodle breeder. I went to the West Coast Poodle website again and read the information about the "teacup" or "tiny" toys and I think that probably is referring to her mom's breeding program as she specializes in toy poodles. I actually live in that area and went to visit Marsi and her dogs and I am happy to give you my observations of Marsi and her poodles. I remember Marsi telling me she concentrated on the miniatures and not the toys as she likes the heartier poodles and while she occasionally has smaller poodles it is more of a rarity. None of her poodles were anything near the size of a toy poodle. I was actually very impressed with her dogs, and Marsi is a really nice person. When I went to visit her she spent a great deal of time letting me play with all her dogs and while they all had different personalities each of them had very sweet dispositions, gave plenty of kisses and were beautiful. Marsi is definitely a smaller breeder. She only had six dogs when I went to see her and that included her male dog as well. She told me that she only keeps 6 dogs because she has no desire to be a big breeder and the dogs are her family members and it is important for her to give them individual attention. I visited a handful of breeders after contacting many and even flew to Northern California to visit a breeder before finally settling on where I would get my poodle. I ended up falling in love with a super special momma dog from Clarion who was going to have puppies but had it not been for my visit to Clarion poodles, I would have probably gone with West Coast Poodles. I still remember several of the dogs, Zelda was this amazingly beautiful 9 month old (she is probably a couple years old now), MJ who was just this beautiful and friendly mom, Maddie who was one of the cutest dogs I have ever seen and if I could have taken her home I probably would have! Mostly, I just happened to sign on and see this post and I can assure you that West Coast Poodles is not a puppy mill. Marsi spoke with a lot of intelligence about the poodle breed and definitely puts a lot of time into her dogs. She was very aware of Addison's Disease, Bloat, Luxating Patellas and a few of the other topics that I had questions about. I am pretty sure she does most of the recommended genetic testing but as it's been over two years since I visited her, I can't remember all the exact details and those are questions that you will want to make sure and ask. Her house was very clean and her dogs were in the house and not outside in Kennels. I mostly wanted to meet her adult dogs but she had three puppies at the time that she let me see and they were gorgeous dogs. I honestly felt very bad because I truly wanted to get a puppy from her and I think I would have been very happy with one of her dogs. I think you should definitely go out and visit with Marsi and get an impression for yourself. Marsi's mom has been breeding poodles since Marsi was young and she does have a lot of information. Marsi had a couple of poodles that could easily compete in the show ring and have amazing movement but showing just isn't her thing. I have pictures of my visit to Marsi of her holding her dogs and you can tell she loves them. I also remember she was very kind even though I wasn't wanting to get a puppy for several months. Marsi introduced me to all her females and told me which ones she thought would most likely produce a puppy with the qualities that I described--she could have tried to sell me a puppy that she already had but I had just lost my standard poodle 3 months earlier and she respected that it just wasn't the right time, which I really think speaks highly of her ethics and wanting to place her dogs in the right home at the right time. She also told me that because I was not in a hurry and if I was willing to wait 6 months to a year she would personally keep an eye out for a female puppy with the outgoing personality I was looking for. Ultimately, getting a dog is a very BIG DECISION. I am wondering if you are looking for a particular color of poodle? I think genetic testing is VERY important. Also, finding a breeder is a difficult task. I think there are a lot of good referral sources but VISITING THE BREEDER can tell you a tremendous amount. I also can speak very highly for Clarion Poodles as that is the breeder that I went with. The main reason is that the dogs were simply amazingly beautiful, smart, and had wonderful temperaments. They do all the genetic testing and Ann interviewed me just as thoroughly as I interviewed her! She required FIVE references and she does not ship her dogs which I thought showed how much she cared for her poodles. She let me roll around in the grass and play with her dogs for several hours--I did fly up to visit her but she was more than happy to let me play with them as long as I wanted. If you have any other questions, I would be happy to talk to you and I do have pictures of my visit to West Coast Poodles if you aren't where you can actually go visit them.


I just wanted to compliment you on a lovely post, very nice and detailed. I really do not think a show breeder is necessary as long as the testing of health is there. Unless showing is part of the buyers agenda.

I also agree there is no such thing as a teacup just an extra small toy, I could understand a higher price for a 2 to 4 pound, as they are rare. I have a 3.5 lb. 5 lb and 6.5 lb. I prefer them under 5 pounds.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Travis said:


> I completely agree with everything you said. I just can't remember about the genetic testing for sure but I think I remember something about the sire having been certified for certain tests--but again that is something that should be asked! I am pretty sure she doesn't show her dogs but some of her dogs may go on to be show dogs. I think having a conversation with her about all that is very important if someone is considering a puppy, as from my experience she was very honest and straight forward regarding all my questions and I'm sure she will be just as open about genetic testing and what she does or does not do. She also was very honest about the color of reds and that some will hold their color and some will lighten as they age. I can't answer the genetic testing questions but what I can say is that her poodles were well mannered, clean and well groomed and definitely members of her family. To any buyer PLEASE ASK ALL THE NECESSARY QUESTIONS when making your decision!



Boy I now reds I have 2 that were a deep mahogany beautiful they are now beautiful apricot one is 13 and on is 4 or 5


----------

